
OnePlus is preloading its phones with Facebook bloatware - totaldude87
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/05/oneplus-is-poisoning-its-phones-with-facebook-bloatware/?scrolla=5eb6d68b7fedc32c19ef33b4
======
cardamomo
This is upsetting. I am very happy with my OnePlus 6T, and one of the major
reasons I chose is was because it was nearly stock Android and came with no
bloatware. I've recommended OnePlus to friends based on that same assessment.
Now I guess I have to rethink that recommendation.

------
totaldude87
We reached out to OnePlus for comment and they confirmed to us that the
OnePlus 8, 8 Pro, and Nord all include the Facebook App Installer, Facebook
App Manager, and Facebook Services as system apps

